# High Sierra will mess up your U-he patch organization



## synthpunk (Dec 5, 2017)

Another reason to avoid HS for now. Tx to Mario for the tip...
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=495855&sid=7c8aeb97a24f98ffff63fd3d5de68a24


----------

